# Matapeake Madness March 25, 2004



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

If you ever wanted to catch a nice spring Striper, yesterday was the day!  Arrived at 11am to find that Shaggy & Trigger had already caught some nice fish. Also met Sgt_Slough and his son Greg who were in town for the day to get a shot at the bigboys, they weren't disappointed.

I had the first two a 26 and a 29 on the pier within 30 mins. Everyone was catching big fish! There was one point when I saw five fish over 30 inchs on the deck at one time. Myself and Fish-On put over 15 big fish on the pier while we were there, what a day.  There were 6 boardmembers that post all the time and 2 or 3 guys that have just joined. It was good to put names to the faces.  Anthony stopped by for two hours and in that time laneded 3 or 4 fish 2 of them being real nice fish. 

As best I can recall there were at least 50 big fish over 30 inchs put on the pier while I was there. Let me tell you, it was a madhouse and no way to keep track of them all. Many of these fish I netted and personaly measured before being returned to the water. For the record when I measure a fish it's from the fork, not the end of the tail.

My best for the day was a fat 34, Fish-On got a 32 and I think Anthonys was a 30 or 32. At some point all these fish just run together in your mind. The last 2 hours we were there 16 to 18 inch fish were being caught 2 at a time, man what a drag! It was horrible, I wouldn't wish this torture on anyone as it would have a lasting efect on any fisherman for the rest of the 2004 season...LOL 

The really wacked part of the day came at about 4pm. Things had slowed down for a while and the tide was pretty low. You could see the rocks out infront of the pier underwater. Every now and then you could see something black dart in and out around the rock. We tried bloods to see if we could catch what ever it was, no dice. Rugger had some freash clams he wanted to try for the Striper but did not have to use, so we baited up and tried these on the mystery guest.

In the next 25 mins we had on the pier, *4 nice Tog*. Why these fish were here I can't explain, but they were. The real icing on the cake thoe is for once, this time a member got one over on the master first. After you see the photos, you'll understand.

It was a great day at the Peake and *everyone* caught big fish between 28 and 38 inchs. If you wern't there all I can say is sorry.  The funny part is, I did invite a certain website owner who I'm sure is kicking himself in the @ss about now. Goodluck to all and go out there and find your bigone. Because last night at the Peake, a whole bunch of us hit the jackpot!   .....Tightlines















































*The great 2004 Matapeak Tog run! Click the link below for more photos*

*More Tog Photos*


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

It's scary that these pics were only some of the big ones that were caught that day. I really wished that I could have stayed longer but I still had fun.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

The first 40"+ should be caught in days...


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

excellent post - man they are some pigs there - again cant wait for catch and eat season


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'm shocked by the togs

Anyone ever catch tog around Metapeake before?


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 22, 2003)

*Excellent!*

Hat - nice picture!

You got me hook, line and sinker. I just got off the phone and told a friend about the tog run......................I guess I should call him back.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Why would Tog run up here in the bay with brackish water? Any explanation? 

i guess there is no need to go to IRI if you can catch Tog at Meatapeake and SPSP. Where are the seabass?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Drooling!!!!*

just to look at the pics.... excellent post...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

HAT80, 

Some of these post are killing me! 
But I will not spill the beans!


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Hat, you got everyone excited about the tog run!! Who's up for some tog fishing?


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*I have finally awaken.....*

Hat... nice pics. Well the baby girl is here (born 3/7/04) and I feel the need for some fishing. WtrDog and I are thinking about going to Metapeake next weekend (4/3/04). Just curious, but what did you guys catch the tog on? bloods(?!?!?!?) Any special rigs for the togs, and finally what is the size limit for them.

Are the big hardheads gonna be showing up soon? They are alot of fun. But now is STRIPER time! Good to hear that you all did well and that you survived a non-productive fishing winter. Hope to see you guys at the favorite spots soon. (Tank, PLO, SPSP, and peake)
- Surfman


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Photo Shop Wizzard*

Clyde, you almost had me fooled with those tog. 

Catman.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Ya think,*

Nick I will promiss you one thing thoe. They are real Tog and they were at the Peake, nuff said. LOL   ....Tightlines


----------



## rocknwine (May 17, 2003)

Hat,

I think you are going to have to change your name to MAT(as in Matapeake)80.

Great post. I wish I was there. Maybe they will still be there on Sunday which will be my first opportunity to get out.

Congrats to all that were there.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Damn you!*

I knew it was too good to be ture Tog at Matepeake;Nice Stripers though I shall get a 40"+fish within a week.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Come on BigJeff823,*

whats with the *Damn You*? We set that gag up just for you.  LOL Look at the brightside, at least someone was thinking about you.....Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

LMAO!


----------

